# Hello from CO



## hawaii5_o (Mar 6, 2006)

My name is Mark Thomas.
I live in Denver, CO.
I play guitar and sing in a rock band called Strikethurman.
My passions are guitar, songwriting and recording.
Cheers!

Mark


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome Mark,

Cool to get more songwriters in here!!


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Mark, welcome to VI!


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Mark and welcome to VI! Always nice to see another fellow Coloradoan on board.  

I've heard some of your music and singing - great stuff! Have fun on the forum.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Mark! Wow small world - I live in Colorado too - lived in Hawaii too but that's another story 

For those of you who didn't know - Mark has a pretty strong voice - here is a snippet of something he had me work on a few months ago. They wanted some accompanying strings to a piece they were working on - here's an excerpt:

http://66.235.212.137/~vi-contr/strikethurman/RockSnippet.mp3 (http://66.235.212.137/~vi-contr/striket ... nippet.mp3)


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 6, 2006)

Aloha Mark! Nice to have you here


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiho and welcome aboard!


----------

